# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic art, Ian Ingram

## Airicist

Ian Ingram

----------


## Airicist

The Woodiest (2010) 

Published on Mar 14, 2015




> A hermaphroditic robotic system that detects the territorial drumming of a Pileated Woodpecker and responds with its male sub-system by drumming to declare its own territory, its female sub-system then suggesting via the drum-tap signal that this is also a good place to excavate a nest hole. The robot then plays both parts of the drum-tapping mating ritual of the Pileated Woodpecker, perhaps the act closest to human copulation in its bond forming as coitus is so fleeting in woodpeckers.

----------


## Airicist

Ian Ingram || Lizardless Legs

Published on Mar 28, 2016




> Using a double-stacked version of the pushup gesture of the Western Fence Lizard, the robot, Lizardless Legs, declares this fallen branch its territory.






Lizard Licks Lizardless Legs

Published on Mar 28, 2016




> Gently licking one's opponent: a classic taunt in a lizard vs. robot showdown. Lizardless Legs does nothing in response.

----------


## Airicist

Ian Ingram || Doctor Maggotty is Anxious about The End (2015)

Published on Jul 20, 2016




> Robotic priest for Eurasian Magpies that uses the beak-wiping gesture to relay messages to those around: to magpies that it is very well-fed yet nervous; to humans that know Morse code that it is in a state of constant mourning. Magpies themselves conduct funerals when one of their number dies. Humans do the same. Here, it is in a tree on the island of Amager outside of Copenhagen.

----------

